# Rhinehart R100



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Next weekend August 1&2 is the Saginaw R100 shoot. Who all will be in attendance for it? Ill be there with the Streeter Custom Archery crew. If you see us be sure to stop and chat!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Isn't next weekend the 3rd and 4th?


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, sorry posted wrong dates! Mods, Can we get the correct date fixed in the thread?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This should help.


> *Michigan - August 3rd & 4th: 8/3/2013 - 8/4/2013*
> 
> Directions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Will be there CG28. Never miss it. Great time with the family and friends.
They had it set up pretty challenging last year. Lots of 35-45 yd shots on the African range.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice! We're headin out Saturday early morning and shooting the African side.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

My 7 year old and I are also shooting the african targets saturday morning can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Get there early. My only complaint is that they sometimes get too backed up because of large slower groups. They need a good "golf course ranger" to keep it moving or insist on smaller groups.
And then there's always the guy that glasses each target for 5 minutes before making his shot or the guy that insists on looking for his arrow for 15-20 minutes that he launched into the swamp behind the pink skunk!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Not to worry about the getting there early part, I'm not even sure the rooster will crow at the time were heading out. It should be a great time, I can't wait!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

What an awesome shoot, the boy and I had a blast. Got lucky and 12 ringed the caribou on the island, but didn't get a call that I won the 50/50. I hope to camp right there next year and do both sides, plus the iron shoot.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah that was great! I took some shots at the caribou, no luck in hittin it though. Need to brush up on my 100yard shots. I think we'll camp next year this way we can shoot the other 50 and not feel rushed.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

The guys at field and stream said the numbers were down over 200 from last year. I asked them why they don't advertise it a little better. He said that was up to Rinehart. Maybe at least a big flyer at Gander/Cabelas and Jays/Franks and all the archery shops??? I hope they keep coming back.
Did the price to shoot go up a little bit? i didn't pre-register and it was $40 for one round. Thought it was $35 last yr.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Everyone else in our group besides myself pre registered. I looked at the pre registering prices and it was $35. So I was slightly shocked when they told me $40 when I registered at the door. Even the sign to find the place wasn't that great, all it said was 3D.....


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Exactly. That's what I was telling the F&S guys. That 3d sign is the one they put out for their monthly shoots.
Seems to me F&S would have more interest in advertising to perhaps get more memberships??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah I think a big banner or something with an advertisement for the Rhinehart R100 shoot would of been much more appropriate. The only way I found out about the shoot was from drewstreeter, otherwise i would of never known of its existance.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

My dad is a member at F&S. that's the only way we knew about it. Plus we've gone for the past 3 yrs.
They do a really bad job advertising it IMO. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

